# Torre del Reloj del Parque Universitario de LIMA-PERÚ



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

cual soldado nazi?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Soldado nazi ???*

Omar..me imagino que es un "bluff" de parte tuya...la torre data de 1921,mucho antes que los nazis llegaran al poder en Alemania... 


YibrailMizrahi said:


> Alguien tiene alguna foto del soldado nazi de la torre? :colgate:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Foto antigua*

A la izquierda se puede apreciar incluso la antigua Escuela Normal de Varones (allí mismo antes de dicha Escuela,funcionó el Colegio de Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe,antes de trasladarse a la Avenida Alfonso Ugarte).


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa última foto me gusta, se pueden vr las viejas casonas que existían antes al frente.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

AQP166 said:


> cual soldado nazi?


No recuerdo haber visto ningún soldado germánico en los alrededores del la torre del reloj (puede ser, la verdad que no he paseado mucho por el Pque. Universitario) en todo caso puede tratarse de algún soldado con el casco prusiano mas esto no significa que sea un miembro activo del Partido Nacional Socialista de los Trabajadores Alemanes.

saludos


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Foto del forista GORCHA*


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Aja, parece ser un soldado, definitivamente no es Nazi ya que el monumento es de 1921 como bien se dijo antes, podría ser tal vez el busto de Bismarck, Luddendorf o Moltke o tal vez algún otro general alemán de la I Guerra Mundial.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*¿De qué soldado escriben ?*

Dentro del primer cuerpo de la torre ??? Dentro del segundo cuerpo ?... Sólo se aprecia una placa donde sale el águila del escudo alemán...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Dentro del reloj hay varias campanas...*









Lean :
http://espejodelperu.com.pe/ca/per-ale/Huellas/Himno/index.htm


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Miraflorino said:


> Dentro del primer cuerpo de la torre ??? Dentro del segundo cuerpo ?... Sólo se aprecia una placa donde sale el águila del escudo alemán...


Dodi chequea en la foto que posteastes anteriormente la del forista gorcha, sobre la inscripción en alemán se ve la cara de un soldado.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Oops.... si,tenían razón !!!...*

A ver si se logra conseguir un "close up"...


cesium said:


> Dodi chequea en la foto que posteastes anteriormente la del forista gorcha, sobre la inscripción en alemán se ve la cara de un soldado.
> 
> saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La torre en plena construcción (1921 a 1923)*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------

